# Java Moss & Shrimp



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Where do you live, and what temperature does your house get at night? If it stays more temperate/warm, then I would say it is possible. Personally, I am no fan of the small tanks - so I would suggest the largest of what you are considering (5 gallons). I also suggest that you be sure to cycle it appropriately first. Other than that, the shrimp and the moss will work fine.


----------



## Chrisles (Dec 4, 2004)

It can get cool (15C/60F) will they live fine in that? I heater is not a problem the 25W ones are $6. I live in MA also which gets pretty cold this time of year.

What about the filteration system? Any suggestions? Or CO2 problems? Do I need lighting? I'm planing on putting the tank next to the window.

I'm pretty in-experienced to the plant world.

Thanx for the input.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, you will need a heater. You want to keep the temperature stable and at 70-80°F. You would be better off with a filter, a sponge filter or one of these should work: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821&N=2004+22769
Use at least 10W of lighting, try the mogul base (normal screw in) compact flourescent bulb that they have at Walmart. Do not put the tank next to a window, it will be more prone to temperature fluctuations and algae outbreaks. You probably can get away without CO2 addition, but you might want to use Seachem's Flourish Excel after a while. Get the biggest tank possible, fully cycle the tank, and use the search function of this site and continue to ask questions.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

If you do want to use the 10Watt bulbs, you will need co2, in my humble opinon - however, you can probably find a 3 watt curly cue screw in flourescent at your local hardware store. Moss doesn't need a lot of light, if that's the only plant you want. Especially with light coming in the window - you won't want more than 3 watts. Is there a reason you would like to avoid filtration? You can get away with a small sponge filter, like was posted above, but you can use just an airstone as well, as long as you keep up with water changes, and make sure the tank is cycled first -- IF all you have are shrimp in that tank. A larger bioload, and that won't cut it. I'd buy the best heater you can - some of the cheaper ones are prone to malfunctioning!

Oh, and I've found shrimp (depending on what kind you get) prefer around 76 degrees.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

I helped set one of these up a a few months ago. Heater cords apparently are racetracks for shrimp as they love to climb out and explore. The afore mentioned shrimp met their demise during a replant. It seems that the mulb stirred up was toxic and the shrimp first 'went crazy' and the 'dropped dead.' That said, having a no heat/light/filter bowl is possible, but fairly tricky.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

You can get a 5G mini bow (good) or Eclipse 6 (better) tank that would work perfect for some shrimp and java moss. I would reccommend a heater to keep temp consistent as 60 degrees is to cool for shrimp.

http://petsolutions.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_15917921_A_Acrylic+Mini-Bow+Aquarium+Kit_E_

http://petsolutions.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_47490150_A_ECLIPSE+SYSTEM+6_E_


----------



## Chrisles (Dec 4, 2004)

trenac: I thought that having a bio wheel in a heavily planted tank was a bad thing? But I'm not sure. I have a Eclipse 6 with a one real plant, 1 betta, 2 ADFs. It's a great tank though.

Piscesgirl: I don't want a filteration system because the pet store I went to had one with nothing. I am going to get one now since everyone suggested so :icon_bigg . I will only have shrimp in the tank
And Errrr. Sorry guess I feel very noob what what a sponge filter?

co2: I thought that algae outbreaks would be good for shrimp? Or is it something more serious?
I am going to get a heater.


Thank you all for your input I'm going to get sometime next week I think.

Also I cannot find any small heaters (50 watt is the smallest I've seen).


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

One more thing -- I'm skeptical about not having to change any water in 6 months with no filter. People keep bettas in bowls successfully with no filters, but that requires a 100% water change every week. Shrimp don't produce a lot of waste, but they are living creatures who eat and eliminate.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Chrisles... I use bio-wheels (Penquin filters) in two of my tanks with no problems. I have heard not to, but really don't know why.


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

Well my fave nano is a 3 gal eclipse. I do a one gallon water change a week. I have 2 cory haphetus and 2 gold white clouds and some red shrimp. It is heavily planted with ricca, water wisteria, one dwarf sword, and anachris.

Ray


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Hee. Total ot, but I just noticed Ray1214's location... :hihi:


----------



## Toyman321 (Feb 5, 2004)

the reason for not using biowheels in a planted tank is that if you are injecting CO2 the biowheel will let a lot of that CO2 escape into the atmosphere, this is why with a planted tank any filtration that does not disturbe the surface of the water is desired. If you are not using CO2 then it will make no difference.


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

amanda huggenkiss said:


> Hee. Total ot, but I just noticed Ray1214's location... :hihi:


Trust Amanda ... roud:


----------

